# Negative feedback



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Have you gotten a lot of negative feedback from family or friends with raising goats? Either when you were first thinking of it or while you have been actively involved?

My parents are poo pooing my idea of getting some goats and perhaps doing some breeding...their comments are that i don't need them and I should stick to horses since its what I know and am good at. Also, that goats eat everything and I'll never make any money and they smell. :roll: 

Its discouraging to hear


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, my brothers and sisters make fun of me.  Not so much anymore, since I let them know it bothered me. My parents encourage my hobby; I can't imagine not having their support!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

My father gets on to me and my mom all the time about money that is involved with them. "When are you going to start making money?" "Those goats take a lot of money to raise" (which they dont)

Sad thing is he has nothing to do with them, and me and my mom pay for everything


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

well...the thing is I'm spending a ton of money on building up my farm for my horses to come home..nobody gives me grief about that...but goats, :shocked: oh my...I'm very interested to see if I could make a small profit from them and I have enough land to support the two I want to buy, plus I have a cow field behind me which has a section of land that is overgrown....I'm sure I could put some fencing up and use part of that too if I needed. so there are plenty of possibilities...

I just want to see if I enjoy them, and if I think I can make some product to sell at my weekend cottage sales


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

My husband and family have been very supportive. I am sure that I am driving friends nuts talking about goats and what mine are doing. I know that it is difficult to not have the support but do it anyways if it makes you happy. You grow with every new experience and hopefully someday they will see that this one makes you happy. That is all that should matter to them.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

It is really difficult for friends and family to share a passion with you if they don't have that passion. I know my friends don't "get" my goat obsession. I made a separate FB page so my friends had a choice of whether they wanted to read about my goats or not. My in-laws who live next door are supportive - my father-in-law doesn't want to mow all his yard and we are fencing not quite an acre of his yard as a weanling lot. THAT'S SUPPORT, but that's about it. You'll get your support from things like The Goat Spot, where we ALL get this "goat thing.!" Hang in there and go with what you love!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am lucky my family is very supportive. I am also 35 years old so my parents don't have a say in it. My hubby does and her even helps me out with everything. I can't imagine how hard it must be without support. 

I have a horse and we love him dearly but he is way smellier than all my goats put together and I have a lot of goats. :wink:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Well.. I think people have to be around goats more in order to appreciate them. For some people, goats may have not always given the best impression. The neighbors cows a great distance away are much smellier than our goats.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

There will always be naysayers, no matter what you do. Ignore them, and follow your heart! People tend to be afraid of what they don't know, or are basing their negative opinion on something they heard years ago, whether or not it was true. 

You have a goat-shaoed spot in your heart, they don't. It's their loss, not yours!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Well...I'm 59 and my mom thought I was kinda crazy for getting goats and was worried that I wouldn't be there for her when she needed me. She needed reassurance. Same with my grown sons..needed assurance that I would still take timefor them and my grandsons. At work I get made fun of all the time about being obsessed with goats. Hey, I'm proud of being a crazy goat lady. :laugh: Goats have a weird reputation from those who dont know how absolutely sweet, charming, entertaining, lovable and smart they are!! BUT WE KNOW!!!!   :grouphug:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I get support from my husband and from a few friends. My father, who has his farm shop on my farm (we bought this farmstead from the family with the understanding that he could keep his shop here as long as he farms....he's almost 80 now) is NOT supportive. Let's just say that when I hear "GET OUT OF HERE YOU DAMN GOATS" I sneak back to the house the back way. hehehe Of course, he cusses my chickens, peacocks, guineas, horses, llamas and donkeys too. All I hear from my mother is "You don't need another animal" Most of my friends and my 2 grown children just say "And what are you going to DO with THAT?" Do what makes YOU happy and let them make their comments. If you enjoy it, that is all that matters.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

> Do what makes YOU happy and let them make their comments. If you enjoy it, that is all that matters.


I have to disagree. I think there needs to be a balance. For me, it is very important to have a good relationship with my family - to give ground, if need be, to show them I care. We can't live our whole lives being selfish - that is not the secret to happiness!
Knightrider, if you ever find yourself hungry for goat talk, we're here! :grouphug:


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks all....my most recent feedback was that goats will eat everything and destroy my horse pastures. :? the couple of places I looked at goats all had pasture...is that a myth too? :roll:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks all....my most recent feedback was that goats will eat everything and destroy my horse pastures. :? the couple of places I looked at goats all had pasture...is that a myth too? :roll:


 Goats are a lot less destructive to land... than horses or cattle...horses and cattle ...put big holes..all over the place and are very messy in the poo dept.... it is even worse in the winter time... they are also harder on fences.... I have seen them destroyed....with no hotlines.... whoever said this.. needs to re evaluate... what they say ...before they also make a mess of things and poo poo on something... that is so far from the truth..... :wink:



> Do what makes YOU happy and let them make their comments. If you enjoy it, that is all that matters.


 I agree....you need to make yourself happy and not be torn down by others... for something that you believe in or love.... besides... I bet... there is some things... that your family or even your friends do ...that you don't approve of either.......no one.... is the same...in their likes and dislikes... if we where all the same...this world be a very boring world.... Believe in yourself... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> > Thanks all....my most recent feedback was that goats will eat everything and destroy my horse pastures. :? the couple of places I looked at goats all had pasture...is that a myth too? :roll:
> 
> 
> Goats are a lot less destructive to land... than horses or cattle...horses and cattle ...put big holes..all over the place and are very messy in the poo dept.... it is even worse in the winter time... they are also harder on fences.... I have seen them destroyed....with no hotlines.... whoever said this.. needs to re evaluate... what they say ...before they also make a mess of things and poo poo on something... that is so far from the truth..... :wink:
> ...


 I agree....you need to make yourself happy and not be torn down by others... for something that you believe in or love.... besides... I bet... there is some things... that your family or even your friends do ...that you don't approve of either.......no one.... is the same...in their likes and dislikes... if we where all the same...this world be a very boring world.... Believe in yourself... :thumb: :hi5:[/quote:3dc8ovrw]

I agree! :hug:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fence that field in first thing (the one thats over grown) and they will change their mind! My one brother is kinda a jerk about it, my dad for the most part is good with them, he likes the fact that they do such a good job burshing and wants to haul them up north to some over grown farm land he bought, but he likes to blame them for a lot, and most they do do lol. See how they react after you have had them for a little bit, might change.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, I tend to come here for my goat fix.
I am old enough that parents don't come into play much. My mother is facinated by our lifestyle but seems a bit confused as well. She just cannot figure out why we want to be so old fashioned. (Never thought my mom would be calling ME that! LOL) My mother-in-law wishes her son had made more money and thinks I held him back with this. When I brought fresh cream for whipping on Thanksgiving; she snapped, "I have Coolwhip!!" at me. ("nuff said?)
What I have to worry about is my kids. Luckily, the youngest lives with us and is a great help. He is the one who will milk so we can have vacations. My oldest daughter came over to help and even milk when we went to Disneyland with our son's family. My older son and DIL just bought 2 of our goats now that they have space of their own. My daughter in Seattle is envious. She is into whole foods and raw milk but lives in the city. Our oldest son is kind of ambivilent; but he loves to play with the babies.
So, all in all, we have a pretty good support system. (I don't think I realized that until I typed this.)
Our best friends don't like the way they tie us down. They are a lot of work but well worth it to me.
As an adult I would not care what anyone else thinks or says though. We do this because we love it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

My hubby, who really doesn't like animals at all, loved me and my daughters enough to build us a little barn and pen. He doesn't complain about the bills for feed and supplies and puts up with all the time I spend reading goat books and magazines and websites.

My daughters are in 4-H and they ADORE the goats and do many of the chores and most of the show training.

My mother-in-law lives on site. She loves the goats and is our live-in caretaker when we go out of town. My mother thinks they're cool.

I reckon I'm pretty darned blessed!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Luvmyherd, wow your inlaws sound like mine, Im sorry they are the way they are, but am so glad Im not the only one!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

knightrider said:


> Have you gotten a lot of negative feedback from family or friends with raising goats? Either when you were first thinking of it or while you have been actively involved?
> 
> My parents are poo pooing my idea of getting some goats and perhaps doing some breeding...their comments are that i don't need them and I should stick to horses since its what I know and am good at. Also, that goats eat everything and I'll never make any money and they smell. :roll:
> 
> Its discouraging to hear


A. You need to know much less with goats as far as handling and training them goes. It is not nearly as complicated as training a horse and they are a lot smaller and can't buck you off, smash your face in with a kick, etc. And it isn't that hard to transfer your vet-type knowledge from horses to goats you just have to add to your knowledge base as far as caprine specific stuff goes.

B. They absolutely don't eat everything. People are ignorant to assume goats really eat trash, non-edible things, etc. They will eat your weeds though and are great on pastures (when I first got mine they cleaned up all the dumb weeds from our horse pasture.)

C. They don't smell worse than horses unless they are a buck.

D. You make WAY more with goats than horses, money-wise. They cost less to feed and medicate when something goes wrong, they are less prone to random spooks that can cause a horse to break a leg, etc....their gestation is much shorter than a horse and they usually have multiple babies and you can wean them after only two months. I sell my doe kids for $250-350 a piece (registered Nigerians), buck kids from similar prices, and pet wethers for $50-75. You can also sell milk and cheese or just use it for yourself (and thusly cut back on grocery expenses.) I have had horses since I was 7 (am 24) and usually have three or four at a time. I have a herd of Nigerians. I can very honestly scream at the top of the mountains that not only do goats (at least miniatures) cost a thousand times less, but I actually MAKE a profit... something I never do with horses when you figure in the care/feed costs over the time you have the giant beasties (unless you buy and sell them quick enough and for enough of a price hike to make a quick buck.)


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I have to steer the conversation away from goats around my family. They don't want to see cute pictures of kids or know what is going on at my farm. I let it slip that two of my girls were Top Ten milkers last summer because I was proud of them and for that I got jumped on for months... still do.
Have had goats for over 20 years now and dad still asks if my cans in the pantry have labels, he thinks its a funny joke.
Mom adds up the bags of feed and hay in her head when she comes visiting and tells me how much better my life would be if I had spent that money on a TV, cable, new car every two years, etc.... Things that I don't care about.
I've learned that they will never understand, and love them on other levels.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks all for the encouragement and support...over the next few weeks, I'll be working on the fencing and the barn...hopefully later spring or early summer I can think about getting some of my own to bring home. I realized I def at least need to fix the stall doors as they are pretty low...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :thumbup: :hug:


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

When I first decided to get goats I definitely got some strange looks from friends and extended family (especially my grandparents). However I am blessed to have a very big immediate family (parents, 6 sisters and 5 brothers) who love animals and were just as excited as I was--if not more--about my new venture. 

Now I am married to a wonderful guy who, even though he does not like animals very much, has been helpful and supportive and great with my goat hobby. He builds new housing for them whenever I need it, and is always happy to help me out with feeding, hoof trimming, etc. So I suppose I am a blessed girl too!

I really can't imagine not having the support of my family, and I hope that yours will change their minds once they get to meet your darling new animals. Goats are really good at stealing hearts...you never know what might happen!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

When I first got my goats, my husband was against it -- totally -- and it took only a few days before his heart completely melted and now he adores them. I do the research and most of the care, but he loves them a lot and spends time with them too. Way more than I expected! Love that man!


----------



## ~Rose~ (Feb 24, 2012)

My first memories is of having goats, some people just don't understand the love they give. I believe follow your heart, you only live once and everyone needs a goat in their life  :wink:


----------



## JennKZoo (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh I understand completely. My hubby is great about it he's helped out a lot. My girls love the goats and My In Laws think ANYTHING we do is great and we get a TON of blessings from them. My Dad thinks their cool, my brother laughs and rolls his eyes. My mom :veryangry: :hair: :hair: drives me nuts, always nags at me about everything or decision I make. My daughter was talking about wanting to go on a vacation and my mom "well you guys aren't going anywhere with all your animals", and my Grandma is the same way, but she's 80 so I ignore her. My mom really upsets me with her stupid comments. My best friend is 60 years old, 20 years older than me I will go to her before my mom any day. 
Hang in there.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I am very thankful that my family and friends are very supportive of having goats. My aunt, who keeps all kind of livestock, has been a big help when it comes to fencing and management advise.


----------



## EandEBoersWV (Dec 12, 2011)

Well my husband is jealous of the goats. He hates the fact that they are all I talk about. He does try to help but becomes more of a boss than a help. He wants to try and tell me I don't provide the correct care for them, but doesn't want to help when I need it? Typical Man. But anyway my father-in-law is my business partner in the goat business since we share the farm. He's mostly a financial partner. He runs his own oil and gas field company so he's really busy all the time. My mother-in-law thinks the barns are hideous and the goats stink. That's about the biggest complaint I get. It can be discouraging, but then I come here and read all about everybody's goat lives and get my goat fix.


----------



## knightrider (Feb 28, 2012)

Round 2 of...goats will eat everything...lead ropes, halters..everything...and they smell...and they climb on cars and ruin paint...and they get out...yada yada yada...

sheesh..the nd's i've seen recently I was shocked even stayed in their pens becuase they could have gotten out. but didn't.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>they climb on cars and ruin paint<<<

Then keep the cars out of the barnyard!!!! :doh: 

They all think I am crazy but guess where they all wanted to be on Easter. That's right! At my petting zoo so the city kids can bottle feed baby goats, gather real eggs and see where milk comes from. Go figger :scratch:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

luvmyherd said:


> >>>they climb on cars and ruin paint<<<
> 
> Then keep the cars out of the barnyard!!!! :doh:


That is what I was about to say! My girls will scrape some paint off my shed when they are preg... But my girls are just weird LOL! :laugh:


----------

